# Disboard rules



## macraven

_Please read the Disboard guidelines and rules: http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm_





_This forum is for park questions and trip planning. It's not about sharing your views on animal rights or encouraging others to watch movies regarding SeaWorld. If you feel you need to post this kind of thread, you will need to post on the main Community Board...not this one._


_Let's help each other in providing help to those planning vacations in this forum.
Many need direction from those that have experienced Sea World, Discovery Cove, Aquatica and Busch Gardens.
And above all, just play nice._


----------

